# Favourite Roundel



## Catch22 (Oct 16, 2008)

What are your favourite roundels of all time? Doesn't have to be WWII, can be past or present. Post a picture if it hasn't already been posted!

Mine are the WWII original German one and the British Pacific Fleet.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 16, 2008)

here are a few i like


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2008)

I like the USAAC insignia, used up to '41 and the early Imperial German cross, early WWI use.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 17, 2008)

Can't really decide 

Love the German Maltese cross and no WW11 German plane looks right without a Swastika

Also love the RAF,RAAF and RNZAF roundels


----------



## Heinz (Oct 17, 2008)

RAAF no question,


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 17, 2008)

of course alex!


----------



## Hunter Hawk (Oct 17, 2008)

old school RNZAF


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 17, 2008)

Heinz said:


> RAAF no question,



Cause we all know nothing strikes fear into the heart of the enemy like a Kangaroo!
 

Its too cute to shoot at!

Sorry!...


----------



## JugBR (Oct 17, 2008)

fab and fap:


----------



## JugBR (Oct 17, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Cause we all know nothing strikes fear into the heart of the enemy like a Kangaroo!
> 
> 
> Its too cute to shoot at!
> ...



its not a kangaroo its a wallaby !

this is a kangaroo:


----------



## Heinz (Oct 17, 2008)

The roundal is a kangaroo for the RAAF.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 17, 2008)

I prefer the WWII RAAF roundel myself..


----------



## muller (Oct 17, 2008)

Irish Air Corps (pre 1954)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2008)

My favorites are:

Germany WW2 Luftwaffe





Germany Modern Luftwaffe





Australian 





Old USAAF


----------



## Clave (Oct 17, 2008)

Old-ish Afghanistan:






Azerbaijan:






Columbia:






Old - Egypt:






GDR:


----------



## Clave (Oct 17, 2008)

Kazakhstan:






Romania:






Singapore:






Old - Ukraine:






USSR - this style:






And of course, Zambia!:


----------



## rochie (Oct 17, 2008)

alway's like the canadian dunno why really


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 17, 2008)

How about design your own roundel?
this would be mine:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## HoHun (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Catch,

>What are your favourite roundels of all time? 

Without the slightest doubt the Polish Air Force insignium (hm, can't get the Wikipedia thumbnails to work like you did):

Image:Szachownica.svg - Wikimedia Commons

I have to admit it's more a squarel than a roundel though 

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------

